# Looking for 2003 745Li - states to avoid?



## lavamantis (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm looking to get a 2003 745Li, and I'm searching the usual avenues like Autotrader and eBay. 

I live in So. Cal., and I'm seeing several cars originating in other states. Are there any red flags to look for when purchasing a car that was originally sold out-of-state? Like, do they put crap on the roads to prevent ice buildup which can cause corrosion, that kind of thing.

Is it worth taking a car to a mechanic for an inspection first, or is that kind of pointless these days?

Thanks.

John


----------



## Seth2havasu (Aug 28, 2006)

*I bought my 745LI in San Diego*

http://www.prestigemotors.org/bmw.htm

The Owners Name is Ken let me know if you have any questions.

Cy Seth


----------



## jeffi (Aug 26, 2006)

*Road Salt*

I can only relate personal experiance, I bought a 96 BWM in Arizona in 96, moved to Maryland in 96 and experianced 6 of the worst winters I have ever seen ..... lots of snow, ice and salt. I sold the car to my father in 2001 and he still has it, it is located in Connecticut and it has seen more bad winters. The finnish still looks brand new, not a hint of rust and my father and I are not compulsive car washers if you know what I mean. I think that after the 80's, BMW figured out how to coat steel at the factory and pretty much eliminated corrosion as a problem.

I guess it comes down to how long you will keep an 03, for less than 5-10 years, I would not worry, if you are looking for the last car you will buy, then I would stick with a So Cal or Az car.

FYI I just bought a 2003 745Li with 44K miles for 45K, best car I have ever driven. I think that the only option it does not have is active cruise and a ski bag.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

I would be less worried about the junk on the roads than the paint damage from the sand. I found living in snow belt states that my car took a far worse beating from the sand messesing up the paint compared the the salt causing rust on the underbody.

I would probably watch out for cars that have lived out the lives the past few years in LA, MS, lower AL and maybe even FL...blub...blub...blub...


----------

